# Brand Names of tools that have become generic...



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Like *'Crescent Wrench' *adjustable wrench... which coincidently, the Original Crescent Tool Company, maker of the _original_ Crescent Wrench was in Jamestown, NY, 20 miles from where I live, where family members worked. The originals are stamped 'Crescent Tool' and 'Jamestown, NY'.

Like *'ChannelLocks'* pliers... synonomous or generic for basic Tongue-and-groove pliers. Obviously ChannelLock brand makes diagonals, lineman's, and other tools (AND crescent wrenches, LOL).

How about the *'4-in-1'* screwdriver...which some of them are marked:The Original 4-in-one Screwdriver, Jamestown, NY.

Can you others think of any more to add to the list?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Milwaukee

Sawzall

RamSet

Klein

Hoffman

Megger

Sheetrock

Kleenex

Jell-O


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I was a kid the oldsters called the ICE BOX a Frigadar (SP?). Brand Name.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Stilson [pipe wrench]


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> When I was a kid the oldsters called the ICE BOX a Frigadar (SP?). Brand Name.


Fridigaire. Commonly trunctuated to 'fridge'.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NEVER PLAY AROUND ABANDONED FRIGES...My mother struck the fear of god into us with this one as kids were found suffocated in fridges all the time due to the old locking handles.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> NEVER PLAY AROUND ABANDONED FRIGES...My mother struck the fear of god into us with this one as kids were found suffocated in fridges all the time due to the old locking handles.


Since there's exceedingly few kids on the forum here:

Far better: Always dispose of old refs properly. Always remove the door(s). Never leave them outside for kids to find. Call a recycle company and have them come pick it up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

But we are talking the 50's and old refers were everywhere. People just dumped them, nowadays the local sanitary landfill (SANITARY???) has disposal options.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

From a UK point of view

Footprints [cross between channel/slip joint pliers and stilsons sort of thing]

Hoover

Drummond [test lamp]

Megger

Mason Master [masonary drill bit]

Gilbows

Stanley Knife

Dremmel

Spit gun

:thumbup:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmmm..., Spit gun? I have to ask, what tool does this refer to? 
An oil can or grease gun perhaps?


I was a little thrown by your forum name at first. I just assumed Tri-Mix was referring to shielding gas used for MIG welding of stainless steel [90%Helium/7.5%Argon/2.5%Carbon Dioxide]. I’ve heard others refer to it as “Blue Flame”.

After seeing your avatar and reading your profile though, it is quite clear you are referring to diving gas mix. :001_huh:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Skilsaw

Estwing

Wirenut

1900 box

Gem box

Romex

Wiggy

Carflex

Unistrut

Dexion


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

For KayJay

Spit gun....gas or cartridge powered nailgun; my weapon of choice for fixings


As for the 'name'...I would prefer to be diving all the time, and one day....:laughing:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Channelocks

Bell box


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Sta-kon

Allen wrench

Sharpie

Amprobe


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Sta-kon
> 
> Allen wrench
> 
> ...


Those are so obvious, what wasn't I thinking?


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Twist Lock


Ty Wraps


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Kabar - Marine for field knife


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Good one, Marine.
That's definitely a good tool !!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Good one, Marine.
> That's definitely a good tool !!


It's just like my Amex, I never leave home without it.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Umm, Yankee anyone.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What do you mean LIMEY?????


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

brian john said:


> What do you mean LIMEY?????


 I was on about the famous screwdriver, sometimes called a pump drive, but I only know it as a yankee, in fact I have a Stanley tools one which is stamped "Yankee"
Is this not what they are called in the US too?

I apologise if I offended anyone.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> I was on about the famous screwdriver, sometimes called a pump drive, but I only know it as a yankee, in fact I have a Stanley tools one which is stamped "Yankee"
> Is this not what they are called in the US too?
> 
> I apologise if I offended anyone.


I knew exactly what you meant. It was just a long time ago. The Yankee was the precursor to the Makita battery drill, when I was an apprentice. There were three sizes from 12", 18", and one @24". And the smaller one is much faster than a crank driver for device and plate screws. There was a time Makita was synonymous with battery drill.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

If im on a job where there is no power to recharge batteries I find my Yankee comes in darned handy.
I think I will carry on using it till either it or I fall apart, knowing the abuse mine has had over the years, my money is on the yankee carrying on long after I am gone.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

please explain what an auto punch is.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> please explain what an auto punch is.


A spring loaded center punch.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

please explain what a sping is.


Just kidding.
Thanks RK


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> please explain what a sping is.
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> Thanks RK


1. Sping is short for "spam ping", and is related to fraudulent pings from blogs using trackbacks, called trackback spam. Pings are messages sent from blog and publishing tools to a centralized network service (a ping server) providing notification of newly published posts or content. Spings, or ping spam, are pings that are sent from spam blogs, or are sometimes multiple pings in a short interval from a legitimate source, often tens or hundreds per minute, due to misconfigured software, or a wish to make the content coming from the source appear fresh.

2. SPING is a Python module for creating two-dimensional graphics in a manner that is both cross-platform and cross-media; that is, it can support screen graphics (e.g. QuickDraw, Windows, Tk) as well as file output (PostScript, PDF, GIF, etc.). It makes use of the native 2D drawing calls of each backend, for maximum efficiency and quality. It works by defining a base class (sping.Canvas) with methods for all supported drawing primitives. A particular drawing context is provided in the form of a derived class. SPING applications will be able to automatically select an appropriate backend for the user's environment.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, ya miss one letter at 0525 and............................


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Man, ya miss one letter at 0525 and............................


Over my head here . . . that don't take much.

Guess I will have to further distill 480's post.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a Yankee from 1970 when I first started. When I joined the union they were prohibited, TAGGED as a put the brother out of work tool. My question was then what about hammer drills shouldn't we all use star drills, or what about sawzalls, or electric pipe threaders.

I


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have a Yankee from 1970 when I first started. When I joined the union they were prohibited, TAGGED as a put the brother out of work tool. My question was then what about hammer drills shouldn't we all use star drills, or what about sawzalls, or electric pipe threaders.
> 
> I


I never heard any flack about a Yankee screwdriver, I alkways liked them more than the crank types for plate screws. Do you remember those "egg beater" drills? Or the Yankee push drill for pilot holes?


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I never heard any flack about a Yankee screwdriver, I alkways liked them more than the crank types for plate screws. Do you remember those "egg beater" drills? Or the Yankee push drill for pilot holes?


I remember the egg beater drills, some of the larger models had a belly pad right?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> I remember the egg beater drills, some of the larger models had a belly pad right?


Yeah, the ones with a 1/2" chuck. Then you also had the high tech ones that you could move the drive gear into a second position for more power. We used to use the 1/4" ones all the time.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Egg beater = Brace and Bit required on the tool list. In our local a Yankee got you thrown off the job.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Still got my 'egg beater', and the belly brace, and an even rarer 'short sweep electricians brace'

I 'll try and put some pics up.

Also somewhere I have my grandfathers 'brass and mahogany ' brace from the '20s


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A good electrician with a brace and a sharp bit could drill a stud (2x4) in 3 to 4 turns.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Speedbor* (which I believe is actually an Irwin product) as a brand name for a tool that has become generic.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Egg beater = Brace and Bit required on the tool list. In our local a Yankee got you thrown off the job.


 
I wasn't talking brace and bit, I meant this type

http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Images/DB_Detail/_21395_115665.jpg

and it's big brother

http://www.supplierlist.com/photo_images/16863/Breast_Drills.jpg


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> *Speedbor* (which I believe is actually an Irwin product) as a brand name for a tool that has become generic.


 
Down this way they just call them spade bits.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RK I started to open the ling when EGG BEATER kicked in .......I know


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Greenfield

Sealtite


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

WonderBar

...no, not Wonderbra...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Unibit*


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

*And...*

AND....
(1) VISEGRIPS - a fantastic tool 
(2) WIGGYS - I think square D owns the name, but we all call our voltage testers that whatever brand we prefer to use
(3) WIRENUT - not a tool , but again I think we all use this brand name, and maybe it should be banned as well so we can create more work for ourselves.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*THERMOS*

RotoZip ?

WireMold ?

And, I believe Wire-Nut is an IDeal trademark (yankeewired)


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Haha, yea Wire-Nut and Wing-Nut are Ideal's. Unibit or StepBit. How about Passload?

Chris


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*"Spade" no longer PC...*



randomkiller said:


> Down this way they just call them spade bits.


 
Actually, I find that most guys call them "Butterfly Bits" instead of spade bits, and my biggest mover, nowadays, is actually the Bosch "Rapid Feed" bit. Has a self-feeding screw point like an auger. Guys like 'em cause they "pull".

They call them Rapid Feeds, though.

Chris


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Haha, yea Wire-Nut and Wing-Nut are Ideal's. Unibit or StepBit. How about Passload?
> 
> Chris


 
You mean Paslode, as in nailers?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Exactly, *Paslode*®. I have guys tell me they use paslode nailers, turns out they're actually using say.... a Hitachi fuel cell nailer, paslode being the *type* of nailer rather than the brand. 

Hence, Paslode becomes "generic".

Chris


----------

